# Not sure the strain! Had the seed for a while!



## Kfweedman420 (May 12, 2019)

Found this seed a year or so ago in some really bomb weed, now I can’t remember what it was lol.. I see no sacks, just a crap ton of hair like looking things, so I’m assuming it’s female! First time growing obvs here. Let me know how you think they are doing! Thanks!   two 1000w full spec led up top, and couple small wattage led on bottom just to get the leaves on bottom! Darker pics are with the lights on, on top, and lighter green is when the lights off for pic


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2019)

I'm not sure what you are seeing, but I see no sign of sex--new growth can often be mistaken for female pistils though, by new growers.  The plant looks too small and immature yet to be showing sex.  However, it looks green and healthy, so keep up the good work!   However, I would remove the lower lamps.  They are most likely mot doing much and plants do not really like the undersides of their leaves lit up--this is something that never happens in nature.  It will male your lights a lot more effective if you paint the interior of your grow space flat white.  Those brown walls are just absorbing the light.  How are you getting 2 1000W lights in a space that small?  

Also as this is a bag seed, it is almost certainly a result of selfing, rather than a seed made the old fashioned way....with pollen.  So, this plant will have a far greater potential to hermy.  So try to keep it as stress free as possible.  This will become a lot more critical when it gets to flowering.  Seeds that are a result of selfing will be female, but with a great propensity to hermy.  Because of this, a lot of us do not use bag seed.  It is heartbreaking to get towards the end of a grow and have the plant start producing male flowers and end up with a crop totally seeded with worthless seeds.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (May 12, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'm not sure what you are seeing, but I see no sign of sex--new growth can often be mistaken for female pistils though, by new growers.  The plant looks too small and immature yet to be showing sex.  However, it looks green and healthy, so keep up the good work!   However, I would remove the lower lamps.  They are most likely mot doing much and plants do not really like the undersides of their leaves lit up--this is something that never happens in nature.  It will male your lights a lot more effective if you paint the interior of your grow space flat white.  Those brown walls are just absorbing the light.  How are you getting 2 1000W lights in a space that small?
> 
> Also as this is a bag seed, it is almost certainly a result of selfing, rather than a seed made the old fashioned way....with pollen.  So, this plant will have a far greater potential to hermy.  So try to keep it as stress free as possible.  This will become a lot more critical when it gets to flowering.  Seeds that are a result of selfing will be female, but with a great propensity to hermy.  Because of this, a lot of us do not use bag seed.  It is heartbreaking to get towards the end of a grow and have the plant start producing male flowers and end up with a crop totally seeded with worthless seeds.


You def have some good points there. And dang eh, I always thought light around the whole plant would be good, and if u look closely may not be able to see on pics, but small little like hair things beside the new growth, I know what new growth looks like.. and again ya would def suck if I let it go for so long and it ends up being a male.. I topped it once over a week ago, and that’s all I’m doing to it..  I wish I knew what kind of seed it was. I took your advice though, moved the lights and painted real quick haha. Hope it helps a bit. Thanks   cheers and ps, I have another spot incase this thing outgrows this tiny spot, it just seemed fitting at the time I started haha.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (May 12, 2019)

Better?


----------

